# deans ultra plugs?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I am switching to deans plugs now because the one that was on my RC broke. ( I dont have a clue how...) My local hobby store is selling deans ultra plugs for cheap ( approx. 1.50$). He said that they would work in the RC 18 MT but there are better choices? Im just wondering if these would work fine or if I should just order a different kind online. ( not planning on ordering soon. would just find a way to jimmy rig the bettery on there.) 

Thanks for any help/advise.

RC:wave:

( I need to know soon, Im picking them up today if tey will work!)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They will work but are kind of big for an 18th scale. Deans makes a plug just for minis.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks hankster, I think that I will get one femal and 1 male and just use 1 battery for a while ( not racing anytime soon) and once I order from tower I will get those micro ones.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

On these deans plugs is there a right and wrong way to wire them? I know you need to hook them up with the + going to + etc. but do they have a standard + side or any way you wire them who cares? I just dont want to get a pack with a connector on it and find I wired all mine reverse polarity at the plugs and screw up the charger or the pack


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

T-Jet Racer said:


> On these deans plugs is there a right and wrong way to wire them? I know you need to hook them up with the + going to + etc. but do they have a standard + side or any way you wire them who cares? I just dont want to get a pack with a connector on it and find I wired all mine reverse polarity at the plugs and screw up the charger or the pack


Look closely at the plug they have a plus or a minus sign on them you have to look close as there small, don't use any more heat than necessary
good luck :dude:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I use standard Deans (larger) on all my 1/18th scales; Vendetta, Mini T, Slider, and Mini Late Model. The small Deans are to easy to mix up positive and negative. As the other post states, the plugs have + and - marked on them; wire accordingly and everything will be great. Put the female plug on the battery to avoid a short, If the male plug were used on the batt it could touch something metal and dead short the batt. You will also need a quality soldering iron of at least 25 watts.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

nutz4rc said:


> The small Deans are to easy to mix up positive and negative.


Use these and you can't mix them up positive/negative:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=lxdka7

Plus they have less mass and are easier to soldter. I use them on all my 1/18ths.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Mooving on up*

The only thing to add is if you go with the ultra plugs and go to a larger scale in the future you can reuse the ultra plugs (you will have them on your charger etc,) where the mini plugs won't upgrade, also go to home dept or lowes and buy a 40 watt weller soldering iron, you need at least 40 watts to do any battery work and before you know it you'll be assembling packs.


----------

